# Short Selling - NYSE Stock



## winsonlee (30 August 2008)

Is this article referring that I couldn't short sell the following stocks. Can I still do it using CFD's  ? Currently I am trying on a demo software by CMC Markets and seems like it is allowing me to short citigroup.




> Short Selling Restrictions on US Stocks
> On Monday 21st July the SEC issued an Emergency Order restricting the  unprotected short selling on a number of stocks, which has resulted in a longer trade process.  Please see below stocks impacted by the order:
> 
> BNP Paribas Securities Corp. (BNPQF and BNPQY)
> ...


----------



## Richard Dale (30 August 2008)

The short selling restrictions have been lifted by the SEC after August 12th 2008:

http://www.sec.gov/news/press/2008/2008-155.htm


----------



## kam75 (9 September 2008)

Different CFD providers allow you to trade CFDs short on different stocks so you may want to ask them if you can do a CFD short on those stocks.  

I trade only CFDs short on the Nasdaq and NYSE via MF Global.  They have a large selection of stocks to choose from.  The way I see it, there's no point in selling the physical stock short if you can do a CFD trade.  Its far more cost effective because of margin (usually 10-20%).  And you even get credited interest when holding a CFD short position.

Regards
kam75
_____________________________
http://www.sharesmadeeasy.com


----------

